# Oak Log Weight



## ChrHerrman (Mar 10, 2011)

A friend at work is having a large oak tree (2'+ Dia. about 75' high) taken down out of his front yard and he is giving me the wood. I know there are a couple cord of wood in this tree, so plenty of firewood to sell. I thought about telling him to have the tree company cut the trunk into 8' lengths so I could have get them milled into beams for my front porch. I have a dump trailer I thought about raising the dump a little and using a come-along, straps, and chains to load it. So I have a couple questions-

1. How much do you think a 2' diameter 8' oak log weighs?

2. Anybody ever get these loaded onto a trailer before by hand, and if so how (ramps, chain hoist, come-along)?

3. Anyone in the SE PA area mill lumber small scale? 

Any helpful information or suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 10, 2011)

Just a few random comments....

* Weight will depend in large part on whether the tree is green or dead. If the butt end is greater then 24" my guess is you will be looking at 1300 pounds + for the first log.

* I have loaded logs onto a trailer by hand, but it is not fun. The easiest way is to use a ramp type system and roll them on to the side of the trailer.

* Check your phone book for local sawmills. The biggest concern for the mill will be the possibility that metal is embedded in the wood and will destroy the blade. For this reason many sawyers will not mill "yard" trees or those that come out of fence rows.

* before using rough cut lumber on your house, check with the local building inspector. Your locality may require graded or treated lumber for such an application.


----------



## shelbythedog (Mar 10, 2011)

According to the log weight chart in the sticky at the top of the page a 1' long section of oak 24" in diameter weighs 200lbs. 200lbs.x8'=1600lbs. approximate weight of one section. I'm no expert but if I were going to attempt to move a log of that size I would want more equipment than my back, chains, and ramps.


----------



## gwiley (Mar 10, 2011)

It weighs more than you think 

A few inches diameter makes a LOT of difference in the weight per foot once you are around 24-30" of oak. By the time you are at 24" you have really left the realm of easily handling by hand.

I have loaded logs that way by hand quite a few times, my approach is to cut to length and bust the rounds in half before lifting into the truck. If I know that I can't get my skid steer to the site or the owner doesn't want equipment on site then I bring the splitting tools.

I prefer loading them whole onto my trailer using the skid steer - they just get too heavy at that size.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a pretty good calculator... Burley Boys Log Calculator. According to it a log 24"x96" of red oak would weight 1584 pounds.

Loading... Do a google search for PARBUCKLE .

Best wishes,
Ed


----------

